
Serious Shell Programming - ingve
https://freebsdfrau.gitbooks.io/serious-shell-programming/content/
======
dozzie
You can tell this is not "serious shell" by just this part:

    
    
      1 #!/bin/sh
      ...
      6         local arg arg_safe
    

`local' is a bashism. You should not entrust teaching shell programming to
somebody who can't tell the difference between #!/bin/sh and #!/bin/bash.

